# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1С:Салон Красоты

## kodar-msk

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане!
Очень нужна конфигурация Салон Красоты под платформу 8.2 или 8.3, если кто может помочь откликнитесь пожалуйста!
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Семен2014

Такой?
http://pirat.ca/viewtopic.php?t=129770

----------

